# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Multiple Data Labels on bar chart?

## HTWingNut

I am creating a bar chart and want multiple data labels. One to display the value inside the end of the bar, the other to display a % off a baseline number outside the bar.

Here's a small amount of sample data and chart: http://www.mediafire.com/?jl2bo4ad2g3eagz

Basically I want the "benchmark 1" value shown inside the bar, and the "% diff baseline" outside the bar (ignore the chart on right).

Thanks.

excel bar chart help.jpg

----------


## Andy Pope

Use 2 data series and set the overlap to 100%.
Format the top series data label inside bar. The other series outside bar.

----------


## Andy Pope

Use 2 data series and set the overlap to 100%.
Format the top series data label inside bar. The other series outside bar.

----------


## Paul-NYS

Hi
I have a similar problem (however, I want numbers and percents) and just tried to do that, but with one set of values being percentages and another being numbers, the scale does not work. Can you do this with numbers and percents using one scale?

Paul

----------


## jpr73

Hi,
The procedure of Andy works great : see attached
Insert a second data serie, exactly the same than the first one
Add label to the second serie, outside of the bar
Edit separately each label, egal to % value with formula to be dynamic
Set the overlap to 100%
Insert title with formula
Hope this helps
Best regards

----------


## Andy Pope

You can mix the value and percents by creating 2 series.
for the second series move it to the secondary axis and then use the %values as category labels.

You can then display category information in the data labels.

I have also fixed the min value to zero, which is the standard for bar/column charts.

----------


## HTWingNut

Thank  you for the help. But I still don't see how you added the second data series the way you did. I tried doing that, but it keeps displaying the thousands values and not the %. Also I want % difference not % baseline. When I check "Format Data Series" in jpr73's example it shows them both on primary axis and not on secondary. Sorry for the newb questions, but it's been a while since I've done anything more than basic charting.

edit: checked both files out, jpr73, did you manually edit each label? I'd rather have it be based on the data and not manual edit, because I am tabulating a LOT of data. Andy Pope, I think I figured it out, I needed to set the second series label to category name. One thing I noticed is if I switch back and forth between primary and secondary axis it screws up the chart. Seems like a lot of work when they could add an option for additional data labels and specify the labels.

Here's YouTube of me fumbling around with it, maybe will help. Only about 80 seconds long (watch 720p for best clarity):

http://youtu.be/aNzH2EXlldg

----------


## Andy Pope

looks like you are not changing the data labels settings from show Value to show category labels.

Apply data labels to series 1 inside end
Select A1:D4 and insert a bar chart
Select 2 series and delete it
Select 2 series, % diff base line, and move to secondary axis
Adjust series 2 data references,
Value from B2:D2
Category labels from B4:D4
Apply data labels to series 2 outside end
select outside end data labels and change from Values to Category Name.
Delete secondary value axis
Set Min of primiary axis to zero.

----------


## HTWingNut

Thanks, I got it! Whew. But I would still like to see how jpr73 added those labels. Seems like a simpler solution, but maybe not.

This is where I don't know what to do based on his comment: "Edit separately each label, egal to % value with formula to be dynamic"

edit: nevermind, got it. I need to type it in the formula bar, I was trying to do it in the text box, lol. What an idiot I can be sometimes.

Looks like I have two options. Not the best or easiest, but it works. Too bad Microsoft can't make it simpler after all these Office revisions. Thanks a billion to both of you. +rep to you both.

----------


## jpr73

Hi,
I prefer the Andy last version because it's fully automated for large numbers of data.
In my version I edit separately each label, the value of the label is simply a formula referencing the % value
It's a simpler solution only for 3 values
Thank's Andy
Best regards

----------


## cnyoon2

I was wondering if you anyone knew how to do this same thing but with 2 graphs, so essentially 2 pairs of graphs but each pair has numbers on top of it. this one has 1 single graph overlayed with the 2nd number/graph but i want 2 graphs that are side by side, such as a Before/After for 10 different items, and each one is a percentage as well as a raw number.

----------


## arlu1201

cnyoon2,

Unfortunately you need to post your question in a new thread, it's against the forum rules to post a question in the thread of another user. If you create your own thread, any advice will be tailored to your situation so you should include a description of what you've done and are trying to do.  Also, if you feel that this thread is particularly relevant to what you are trying to do, you can surely include a link to it in your new thread.

----------

